# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  В Эстонии новая собака: Quay v.d. Moezenbulte!!!

## Tatjana

Quay v.d. Moezenbulte теперь моя собака.
дата рожд. 22.04.05
происхождение http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/520951.html 
VPG-1 96/71/90 судья Г.Дигель
выставочная оценка "оч.хор" судья Г.Северин
украинский керунг 2 класс судья Майер
HD: fast normal
DNA




обсуждение темы смотреть здесь: http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2432&start=0

----------


## Tatjana

Господи, как же я замучилась с аппортом...  :0317:  :Aq:

----------


## Немка

> Господи, как же я замучилась с аппортом...


Почему? :Ai:  :Ai:

----------


## Nubira

Потому же почему и я  :Ac:  Неправильная база при обучении, неправильное отношение к предмету. Переучить крайне сложно. Я имею те же проблемы, мою собаку готовил первый владелец Квая в Голландии  :Ac: 
Таня, не сдавайся  :Aa:

----------


## Немка

> Потому же почему и я  Неправильная база при обучении, неправильное отношение к предмету.


А по подробнее? :Ai:  :Ai:

----------


## Tatjana

> А по подробнее?


Поджев и во время подноса, и при удержании в ФП. Если видит мяч, то все чисто. Но не знаю, как долго надо с мячом работать??? И еще нарисовалась проблема из-за мяча: Квай может чуть не добежав до предмета, остановиться и посмотреть, есть ли у меня мяч. Чтобы эту проблему убрать, я стала убирать мяч из упражнения. Работала на поднятие интереса к предмету.
Сегодня сделала очень интересные упражнения на неожиданность. Изобретаю. Например, кладу собаку перед предметом и ухожу ему за спину метров на 15. Вот из такой позиции поднос предмета. Или укладка с предметом и потом в ФП. Короче, экспериментирую. Мне надо полностью убрать инстинкт во время подноса, тогда будет все чисто.
Вот еще попробую бросать предмет назад, а не вперед. Мы в творческом процессе. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Алена

> Поджев и во время подноса, и при удержании в ФП. Если видит мяч, то все чисто.


Хотела бы привести цитату известного малинуиста, чемпиона прошлогоднего ФЦИ Э.Шеркля:
„Das Holz wird dann ruhig gehalten, wenn der Hund es dir abgeben will, um seine erwartete Best&#228;tigung zu erhalten.“ "Апорт будет тогда спокойно удерживаться, когда собака хочет тебе его отдать, чтобы получить ожидаемое подтверждение" ...

----------


## Tatjana

> Хотела бы привести цитату известного малинуиста, чемпиона прошлогоднего ФЦИ Э.Шеркля:
> „Das Holz wird dann ruhig gehalten, wenn der Hund es dir abgeben will, um seine erwartete Best&#228;tigung zu erhalten.“ "Апорт будет тогда спокойно удерживаться, когда собака хочет тебе его отдать, чтобы получить ожидаемое подтверждение" ...


Алена, это делается всегда. Поэтому я и задаюсь вопросом, сколько же можно обменивать??? Вот для этого и изобретаю, чтобы заменить обмен (подтверждение мотивационным обьектом) и подтверждение было на социальном инстинкте.

----------


## Алена

> Поэтому я и задаюсь вопросом, сколько же можно обменивать???


Ну тут, я думаю, уже "по Павлову"  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну тут, я думаю, уже "по Павлову"


Похоже Квая надо проконсультировать на счет Павлова. :0215:  :Ap:

----------


## Алена

> Похоже Квая надо проконсультировать на счет Павлова.


Не вписывается в теорию?  :Ag:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Похоже Квая надо проконсультировать на счет Павлова.


Тань, ты ему расскажи, что такое условный рефлекс. :Ag: 
В лабораторию Павлова привезли нового пса и "старожил" спрашивает у него: "Что такое условный рефлекс знаешь?". Новичок отвечает: "Не-а". "Ну, вот, смотри, сейчас зазвенит звонок, замигает лампочка, и вон тот придурок в халате принесет нам пожрать".

----------


## Nubira

Вот как Квай умеет прыгать!  :Ap: 


фото Юры Белоусова.

----------


## Немка

Интересно! Аесть ещё фотки Квая? Иетересно посмотреть! :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Интересно! Аесть ещё фотки Квая? Иетересно посмотреть!


Его фото в большом обьема на старом форуме в этой же теме. Посмотрите там.
Вчера сняли на видео тренировку по послушанию. Сегодня поздно вечером или завтра выложим сюда. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Выкладываю, как обещала видео с тренировки Квая по послушанию:


www.canis.ee/roliki/qwer.rar

Всем хорошего просмотра, и продолжение следует. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana K

У меня видео не открывается :0238:

----------


## fax

Фото Квая с 10й универсальный

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fax

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fax

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fax

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fax

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tatjana

> У меня видео не открывается


Тань, а ты его смогла скачать?

----------


## Алена

У меня все скачивается и открывается. Возможно. надо обновить какие-нибудь кодеки для программы просмотра...

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, посмотрел первый раз вечером, второй раз утром - впечатления совершенно разные. ("Утро вечера мудренее" :Ag: )
У Квая самые серьезные ошибки - косая посадка из движения и "топтание лежа" перед подзывом. Понравилось его желание вывернуться для тебя на изнанку. Зато не понравился твой неуверенный отход при посадке и укладке. 
Есть еще один вопрос, но его задам чуть позже - сейчас убегаю не на долго.
 :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> У Квая самые серьезные ошибки - косая посадка из движения и "топтание лежа" перед подзывом.


Садится не косо, кстати... хотя идет чуть косо. А вот с усидчивостью есть проблемы, трудно обуздать этот темперамет. :Ac:  Работаю. :0215: 



> Зато не понравился твой неуверенный отход при посадке и укладке.


Ну вообще-то я не на соревнованиях, а на тренировке и зная проблемы, слежу за этим. :Ab: 
Какая еще будет критика? :Ab:  Все приму к сведению.

----------


## Tatjana

*fax*, спасибо за фото!  :Ab:

----------


## Алена

> Садится не косо, кстати... хотя идет чуть косо.


 Согласно с Таней, что он садится не косо... Скорее он садится так, как идет, т.е ровно, согласно своей траектории. При таком положении собаки на ФУС похоже сложно садится ровно по траектории движения проводника ( у самой такая же проблема  :Ap: ). Очень нравится желание Квая работать. Все остальное ерунда -дело времени и терпение тренера...

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Садится не косо, кстати... хотя идет чуть косо. А вот с усидчивостью есть проблемы, трудно обуздать этот темперамет. Работаю.
> 
> Ну вообще-то я не на соревнованиях, а на тренировке и зная проблемы, слежу за этим.
> Какая еще будет критика? Все приму к сведению.


Таня, возможно, мне показалось, что он сел не совсем прямо по ходу движения, хоть я и пересматривал этот момент в ролике три раза. :Ax:  Просто я сам регулярно с этим бьюсь. А с усидчивостью я ведь не всерьез замечание сделал. :Ag:  Я ж понимаю, что иногда нужно проконтролировать.
А вопрос у меня такой: ты говорила, что Квай в движении смотрел не в лицо, а на твою правую ногу, а как ты перевела взгляд с ноги на глаза?
Мне удалось это сделать со старшей сукой, иногда стало получаться со старшим кобелем и очень редко с младшей. Но, и когда мне удается с началом движения удержать взгляд собаки на своем лице, я даже самому себе не могу объяснить, как это получилось. У старого и малой глаза выше уровня моего пояса поднимаются не часто.   :Ak:

----------


## Tatjana

> А вопрос у меня такой: ты говорила, что Квай в движении смотрел не в лицо, а на твою правую ногу, а как ты перевела взгляд с ноги на глаза?


Забудь про эти глаза, из-за них и есть все проблемы... :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Очень нравится желание Квая работать. Все остальное ерунда -дело времени и терпение тренера...


Угу... работать с Кваем всегда в удовольствие. Но вот и время, и терпение не совсем помогают. Может мне кажется, но я не реализовываю весь его потенциал. Нет умения. А собака - бомба! Супер!

----------


## Nubira

Посмотрела Квая, 
Движение рядом внимательное, в другом состоянии совсем, быстро и корректно занимает ОП, и как то он спокойнее стал, что ли :) И вообще оч. понравилось его внутреннее состояние в работе  :Ax:  а апортировка есть?

----------


## Tatjana K

> Тань, а ты его смогла скачать?


скачать смогла. но после этого сообщает,что формата этого нет

----------


## Nubira

> скачать смогла. но после этого сообщает,что формата этого нет


Вы файл разархивировали?

----------


## Tatjana K

> Вы файл разархивировали?


 все окей нашла драйвер :Ap:

----------


## Nubira

:Ap:  раритетное фото, Квай на сдаче ИПО-1. С А.Трубчаниновым и А.Гусевым

----------


## Немка

> раритетное фото, Квай на сдаче ИПО-1. С А.Трубчаниновым и А.Гусевым


Какие баллы?

----------


## Tatjana

> Какие баллы?


На баллы можно не смотреть, все на своей площадке и судья Г. Северин.  :Ab:  След и защита на отлично, послушание на хорошо.
А вот на соревнованиях под Дигелем 96/71/90.

----------


## Tatjana

Квай - душка! :Aa: 
Он наконец начинает понимать, какую роль я играю в его жизни! :Ap: 
Готовимся к испытаниям по ИПО-2 к 26-му апреля.
Уже чувствую, что некоторые переходные фазы я не успею обучить к началу соревновательного сезона. Результаты покажут, где есть огрехи.
Мучаемся с корректным положением в движении рядом и с пождевом. Иногда мне кажется, что вот, все!!! решила проблему!!! И на следующей тренировке опять все возвращается.
Открыли сезон тренировок по следу. Так, все более-менее нормально. Кстати, мои прошлогодние тренировки с проблемами спокойного обозначения вещей увенчались успехом. Все вещи были показаны так, как я хотела. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Не спится. :Ac:  Вчера прошел экзамен. Я получила холодный душ. Правда может это и к лучшему. На испытания по ИПО пригласила известного финского судью, кто судил Чемпионат Мира ФЦИ в прошлом году или позапрошлом. Участник ЧМ ВУСВ (7-е место) Пенти Рапила. Конечно при тех надеждах, которые я возлагаю на Квая, не вопрос сдал или не сдал, мне важно было оцениване его работы сильным судьей.
Ну да, такое теперь ощущение, что побывала на ЧМ... Вся раздосадованная.
Итак по порядку, (оценочные листы передо мной):
Я не буду жаловаться, что у нас внезапно в последние 2 дня пришла весна, вчера стояла температура 20 град., был очень сильный ветер и очень сухо. Не считаю, что это должно было мешать собаке. В принципе это и не мешало. Квай работал пашню, не совсем черную.
На контрольной точке мы потеряли полтора пункта, потому что я после рапорта уложила собаку и распустила поводок. Это надо было делать до рапорта. Мне вообще надо было раньше вывести собаку из машины, но так уж получилось. Квай взял след интенсивно и внимательно. Общая оценка первой прямой оч. хор. Первая вещь ( в конце на описании Пенти не отметил недостатка в обозначении вещей), но в оц. листе на первой вещи написано, что собака могла быть спокойнее. Квай при моем подходе вилял хвостом :Ab:  и чуть опускал голову на землю показывая где вещь. Я осталась в недоумении на этом замечании.
Первый угол на оценку хорошо, Квай сначала повернул не на ту сторону не далее 40-50 см, но с угла не вышел. На второй прямой вначале несколько раз контролировал направление не более 30 см. Второй угол прошел, и можно было нас снять со следа, т.к. я вернула собаку в начало угла, Квай взял след и далее работал с тем же качеством , что и предыдущие прямые. Вещь без замечаний.
Судья все-таки решил дать нам результат и поставил 70б. На описании работы отметил, что собака могла быть еще более сконцентрированней. Обозначение вещей без замечаний...
Куда у нас пропали очень хорошие углы в этом году... В чем причина? Начинают анализировать тренировки, на которых Квай чаще в углах очень корректный, но я обычно не выпускаю его более 3-4 метров, а то и короче. Может быть непроизвольно где-то помогаю? Вообщем надо разбираться. Так же меня озадачил сам факт, что Пенти не поставил оценку отлично за само прохождение прямых (((.

----------


## Tatjana

Послушание. В целом мне было приятно работать. Квай был всегда внимателен, корректен и достаточно быстр. Все ОП на протяжении работы корректные. Я сама ощущала, что скорости для оценок отлично недостаточно, но ...
Буду отмечать из оценочного листа только недостатки.
Движение рядом. Чуть косое положение в движении, на одном развороте должен быть плотнее. Остальное без замечаний, оц. хорошо плюс -1,5.
Сидеть из движения. В развитии без замечании, сел быстро, но при удалении проводника не был спокоен (ерзает задними лапами). оценка оч. хорошо -1.
Лежать из движения с подзывом. Оценка отлично.
Стоять из движения недостаточно. Собака остановилась после повторной команды и помощи рукой. При отходе проводника двигался еще 3 метра. Оценка недостаточно - 7.
(Ну это был запланированный минус, я даже не учила из шага стоять, только из бега, чтоб потом не было путаницы с посадкой, Квай даже не понял, что надо было остановиться)))).
Гладкая аппортировка. Общий темп мог быть еще быстрее. Перед командой дай собака чуть ослабевает удержание предмета. Все остальное быстро и корректно. Оценка хорошо. - 2 (тут я в очень большом недоумении!!! Тогда какая работа должна быть для оц. очень хорошо??? :Ai: )
Поднос через метровый барьер. Прыжок должен быть мощнее (Квай чуть притормаживает перед пыжком, но прыгает не касаясь). Перед отдачей предмета чуть ослабевает удержание. Все остальное быстро и корректно. Оценка хорошо -2. ( И тут я растеряна из-за бессилия улучшить что-либо...!!! :Ac: )
Поднос через стенку. Прыжок мог быть мощнее - это он указал в описании работы, но в оц. листе замечаний не было. Все остальное быстро и корректно. Оценка очень хорошо -1.
Высыл. (Что у нас еще не готово полностью). Я сама допустила ошибку. остановилась перед высыло за 2 метра до основной точки и ждала, пока заберут собаку с выдержки. Когда судья дал разрешение начинать упражнение, я подошла к основной точке и остановилась. За это снижена оценка. В развитии упражнения собака чуть опережает проводника, идет прямо и достаточно быстро, повторная на укладке, в самой укладке у собаки один локоть не лежал полностью на земле. Все остальное быстро и корректно. Оценка достаточно -3.
Выдержка без замечаний. Отлично.
Итак всего 82.
Я в таком легком шоке из-за двух оценок хорошо на аппорте и прыжке. :Ac:  Я не знаю, как улучшить...??? Если придам скорость, то скорее всего получу поджев. И как сделать так, чтоб у него удержание было до конца плотным? А так же косое положение в движении рядом с заглядыванием в глаза - не знаю, не умею, не получается переучить... Какая-то проблема с его прыжками... что-то не так, как-то толкается по-идиотски. Похоже, что был травмирован когда-то. На это указывают некоторые моменты.
Да, оценивание было бескомпромистным и строгим. И мои надежды рухнули. Хотя собакой я была довольна, он сделал все, чему был обучен.

----------


## Tatjana

Защита. На старт мы вышли, в настрое, как на послушание. Квай не видел фигуранта. Я решила не задирать инстинкт, т.к. обыск еще не готов полностью. Боялась, что из 4-го он убежит в 6-е. Поэтому укрытия были все, но недостаточно интенсивно и в 4-е сунул нос, но не оббежал. При начале облаивания наскочил на фигуранта. При моем подходе чуть реагировал. Переход в ОП было по большой дуге, у меня команды хиер, фут шли с интервалом (так нельзя). Принятие ОП не сразу точное. Побег далее без замечаний. Все что касалось хваток, сильные и плотные. Отпуски достаточно чистые. При конвоировании за спиной мог быть еще корректнее в движении рядом по отношению к проводнику. Чуть замедлен переход в атаку. хватки и отпуск без замечаний. В лобовой мог быть еще интенсивнее. (Тут я право теряюсь в догадках... еще интенсивнее мне точно не надо, микротравмы будут обеспечены). Отпуск замедленен. В охране может быть еще внимательней. Боковое конвоирование без замечаний.
Оценка очень хорошо. 90б.
Не гроссмейсерский результат 70/82/90.
Подозреваю, что своими силами мне защиту на отлично не вытянуть... Надо ехать в Финляндию. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Lex

:Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Готовлюсь к первому старту, который состоится 20-го июня. А в питомнике опять период течек. Придется Квая забрать в квартиру, чтобы оградить от лишнего возбуждения.
Есть ли у кого еще такой опыт, когда содержание спортивной собаки в питомнике имеет некоторые негативные моменты?

----------


## Nubira

Таня, ты же сама говорила - что у кобелей самый главный инстинкт в жизни - половой  :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, ты же сама говорила - что у кобелей самый главный инстинкт в жизни - половой


Нет, Юль, я такого не говорила... Ты что-то путаешь. :Ab: 
Трудно определить первенство инстинктов, зависит от ситуации в которую посавлена собака, но самосохранения один из главенствующих. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Что-то мне грустно. :Ac:  20-го первый старт с Кваем. Вот что я жду с на послушании при благоприятных условиях:
1. движение рядом - косое положение в движении относительно проводника - 0,5-1;
2. сидеть из движения - должен быть спокойнее, чуть переминается на месте - 0,5-1;
3. лежать из движения - мог быть спокойнее во время укладки (еще без штрафа)
4. стоять из движения - может переступить лапой  (не полностью готова команда) - 0,5-1;
5. поднос 2 кг. может быть энергичнее в стремлении к предмету, еще быстрее взять предмет - 1;
6. 1 м. может чиркнуть по барьеру когтем или лапой при прыжке за предметом, прыжок должен быть еще энергичнее, если предмет не ровно ляжет после броска, то при обратном прыжке могут быть проблемы с корректной ФП, удержание могло бы быть более плотным и спокойным - 1-2;
7. стенка более-менее всё в порядке;
8. высыл мог быть еще энергичнее, реагировать на команду мог бы еще быстрее, после укладки при подходе проводника чуть приподнимается на одной лапе - 1,5
Вот такие ошибки будут при любом раскладе и самом благоприятном.  :Ac:  И я бессильна. :Ac:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Татьян! Удачи! Все-таки от нее тоже много зависит! И - хорошего настроения вам обоим!

----------


## dainius

Я записался в болелщики, удачи вам обоим .

----------


## Крыска

Танюш мы все равно болеем.Удачи!А Квай просто красавчик на фото. :Ax:

----------


## Nubira

Ну и мы всем Клубом Украинских Блондинок конечно же коллективно в болельщиках Татьяны и Квая!
Таня, при такой поддержке - даже не думай о плохом!  :Ad:

----------


## Lex

И мы будем болеть всей семьёй за папку  :Ab: Всё будет хорошо! Таня, удачи!  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Cпасибо всем за добрые слова и напутствие, мы будем стараться! :Ax: 
Но пока не всё гладко... И вот вчера на следе, когда выпустила на 10-ти метровый поводок, опять засуетился. Ну что мне делать??????????????? :0317:  :Ak:  Я не могу справиться с этой проблемой! И легкий угол, когда ветер на спину тоже с затруднениями. Что же еще придумать??? 
Дииииииииииииииииииииим, ты можешь как-нибудь помочь? А то я в отчаянии. :Ac:

----------


## Nubira

...Я знаю что Таня и Квай сегодня на соревнованиях стали Чемпионами Эстонии. Баллы не знаю по всем разделам, лишь про след - 98. 
Поэтому - поздравляем  :Aj:   :0173:  И ждем рассказа  :Aa:

----------


## Lex

П-о-з-д-р-а-в-л-я-е-м!  :0301:  И тоже очень ждём рассказа !  :0493:

----------


## Tatjana

Юля, Аня, спасибо за поздравления. :Ax:  Инфо о чемпионате смотрите тут: http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread...ted=1#post3172

----------


## Tatjana

Чтобы не было лишних разговоров и для всех моих соратников и друзей, кто переживает и следит за нашими выступлениями хочу сообщить, что я отказываюсь от возможности поехать с Кваем на Чемпионат Мира ФЦИ в этом году. Мы пока не готовы сражаться с мали.
У меня никогда не было цели  - просто результативное выступление на ЧМ. :Ab:  Так же и нет цели его выиграть...

----------


## irinabalozi

Татьяна вы с Кваям МОЛОДЦЫ  :Ab:  Ждем вас с нетерпением в Риге 1-2 августа.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Огромные поздравления с Победой!  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

*Татьяна Груздева, irinabalozi*, спасибо.  :Ax:

----------


## Nubira

Таня и Квай  :Aj:

----------


## Arnold

Татьяна, искренне поздравляю!
молодцы! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Lex

*Tatjana* Супер!  :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

улыбайтесь, вас снимает скрытая камера
 если Квай не идёт к фигуранту, фигурант прийдёт к Кваю
 ну ну.. подходи поближе  :0217:

----------


## Tatjana

Учимся заново прыгать. На барьерах я теряю свой законный оч. хор. в послушании.

----------


## Lex

*Tatjana*Здорово!  :Ay: а ножищщщщи то какие  :0182:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nubira

:Ag:  последнее фото с Таней просто супер  :0228:

----------


## Nikolai

> последнее фото с Таней просто супер


это далеко не последнее

----------


## Tatjana

> ...то над чем мы работали последний месяц – сосредоточенное состояние у стойки с аппортами...
> Тань, а поподробнее можно про это. Спасибо за рассказ! Очень интересно!
> Спасибо!


При подготовке Квая, я старалась уделять внимание таким мелочам, как например, состояние на левом развороте (собаки обычно в этом месте чуть теряют концентрацию) и подход к стойке с аппортировочными предметами. Я не знаю, как ставился тренинг подноса предмета и прыжка прежних проводников  Квая, знаю одно - это было слишком быстро и совсем не верно. Прыжок и аппортировка - это два элемента, которые неразрывно связаны между собой. Проблема одного потянет за собой проблему другого. 
Квай при подходе к стойке начинал нервничать и перевозбуждаться. Как это снять? Конечно же через корм, понижением инстинкта. Я много раз подходила к стойке с аппортами, требовала концентрацию на себе и поощеряла верное состояние кормом. И не каждый подход к стойке означал, что последует аппортировка.
Когда надо исправлять какой-либо косяк, связанный с состоянием собаки, то на это уходит очень много времени. Я занималась всего полтора месяца и, конечно, не каждый день.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Тань, спасибо! Слушай, если ты занялась этой проблемой, значит она являлась причиной чего-то, что портило само упражнение (апорт). А что было не так? Т.е. что заставило тебя начать снимать возбуждение собаки уже возле стойки?
Очень интересный нюансик:) Давай колись!:)))
Спасибо!

----------


## Nubira

Тань...так и мне с Деном такой метод может подходит? для него стойка как красная тряпка для быка...

----------


## Lex

Привет папе от сына  :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

Какая приятная неожиданность: Квай стал лучшей рабочей собакой в обществе немецких овчарок 2009 года, а Вимба второе место в номинации лучшая следовая собака. :Ap:  Вот такие новости.
А лучшего дрессировщика в этом году почему-то не выбирали  :Ag: .

----------


## Janec

Palju &#245;nne meie poolt!  :0190:

----------


## Nikolai

> Какая приятная неожиданность: Квай стал лучшей рабочей собакой в обществе немецких овчарок 2009 года, а Вимба второе место в номинации лучшая следовая собака. Вот такие новости.
> А лучшего дрессировщика в этом году почему-то не выбирали.


поздравляю Кваху, жму лапу, и выставляю несколько фотографий с его последней фотосессии в роли спасателя. за работу Квая в роли модели спасибо Тане Ч., за жилет спасибо Кате А. :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Aljonka

ВАХ!!!!!
Хорош наш папаня в любой роли!!! :0301:

----------


## Tatjana

Это первая тренировка Квая по защите после Мира. Состоялась 19.12.09. 
Чтобы ролик не так много весил, я разрезала его на три части.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuxOjxSSXV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nydnJSSRRhs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bunysizMwSc

----------


## Tatjana

Начинаем понемногу тренироваться. 
Упражнение с ОП. :Ab: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN5XZg3MuW4

----------


## Tatjana

Все, кто следят за нашими с Кваем выступлениями: увы, начала сезона просто не было. Снег в этом году сошел очень поздно. Почти половину апреля мы были в Словении. Май и июнь стали для меня очень тяжёлыми месяцами, с большими проблемами. Заниматься вообще ничем не хотелось.

Так что вот только сейчас в июле пришла в себя, и с Кваем начался полноценный тренинг. Надо нагонять физическую форму, к чему я всегда очень тщательно отношусь. К первому старту 11-го июля на Чемпионат ЭКСЛ мы точно не готовы. Трезво оценив ситуацию, "гнать лошадей" не стану. Поберегу собаку. Следующий старт: квалификация на ЧМ - Чемпионат Эстонии 24-25 июля, который готовит наша школа. 

Как сложиться этот год даже загадывать не хочу.

Сегодня Квай порадовал на горке - не валился прыжком сверху. Но пока точно сказать, что проблема решена ещё не могу. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

Дяденька Квай - двухкратный Победитель Чемпионатов Эстонии. Но сезон не складывается. В первой половине лета тренироваться мешали проблемы, во- второй - жара. :Ac:

----------

